# runs with my bike



## m'lady

anyone here have a dog that goes for runs with the bike?
for us this works fantastically.

both me and my dog are very athletic,so it works a treat.


----------



## Guest

I tried it with mine a long time ago, but I haven't anywhere that I can go directly from home and it became such a bind having to load the bike on the car that we only did it a few times


----------



## m'lady

if you attatch the lead to the rack on the back of the bike,this seems to work best.
my dog walks and runs better behind me,I give her a fairly short lead.

this seems to be working well,we go on shop runs,and general walks/runs..

good luck:thumbup:


----------



## shamykebab

I sometimes cycle with my black dog using a bike harness - she loves it!

Just as an aside, it is recommended that you wait till your dog is over the age of two before you start doing such activities with it, as it puts tremendous stress on their growing bones and joints.


----------



## Guest

m'lady said:


> if you attatch the lead to the rack on the back of the bike,this seems to work best.
> my dog walks and runs better behind me,I give her a fairly short lead.
> 
> this seems to be working well,we go on shop runs,and general walks/runs..
> 
> good luck:thumbup:


He's got osteoarthritis now  so not something we will be trying again


----------



## Guest

Yep we do it! correction! other half does it! I will only do it with him! We use rough terrain bikes (whatever you call em!) and the dogs are off lead but stay very close! To get to where we are going he has them on a lead then but uses no devise just a lead! both dogs run on the same side, and a in perfect step! he says one runs to the left and one to the right! don't know how else to explain it but you can see it when you look at them!


----------



## m'lady

haha!!fantastic I love doing it,as does my doggy 
:thumbup::001_cool:


----------



## Old Shep

The first time I did this with my younger dog, he took to it like a duck to water and padded perfectly at my side. For some reason the next time we did it he got way too excited and ran in constant circles around my bike, getting more and more worked up untill he started biting at my revolving tyres! I have now given up as I don't want any accidents (he now has a bit of arthritis anyway).
There is a chap locally with a lab and he is seen all the time with his dog desperatly trying to keep up. I think he overdoes it. the dog always looks panic stricken!


----------



## latonia631

I do it with my dog as well. He really loves the exercise.


----------



## Allana

OH has started getting Badger used to the bike already! 

He has been getting him to follow him around the garden so he will be all prepared for when he is bigger! 

We have had him up the DH tracks too so he can see the bikes going fast!


----------



## Old Shep

Allana, just be careful if he is young (dog that is, not OH) as it can damage his joints (apologies if you already know that).


----------



## m'lady

old shep you are borring me


----------



## ddb

i know some 1 who did this with a young dog .............now having trips to the vet and dog has got to be spade because of hip dysplasia maybe was not the bike running but bet that didnt help


----------



## Old Shep

Why am I boring you, m'lady?


----------



## shamykebab

Took them both on a slightly longer run tonight - 7 miles along the river. I was going at full tilt yet they easily outpaced me throughout, even though they'd had over an hour running this morning . The aim was increasing Black Dog's fitness for her first work day of the season on sat...but it looks like I'm the one who needs to get fit!


----------



## Old Shep

I wish my dog (a collie) would run at my side. He gets overexcited and starts to run round me and bit my back tyre. I've heard you can get a device to attach them to the bike. Don't know if that'd be a good idea, though.


----------



## hawksport

Old Shep said:


> I wish my dog (a collie) would run at my side. He gets overexcited and starts to run round me and bit my back tyre. I've heard you can get a device to attach them to the bike. Don't know if that'd be a good idea, though.


I run mine on a spinger Home


----------



## LouJ69

As soon as Alpha is old enough, I'm planning on doing Bikejoring with her & Monty. I'm hoping to order 2 harnesses for them before Chrimbo so that I can get them used to it & then I can do some practice runs with Monty while I'm waiting for Alpha to grow!!!
I think it'll cost me around 95 for all the stuff that I'll need for a 2 dog rig-Manmat harnesses, rigs etc. The attachment for the bike is another 45, but it's out of stock at the moment. 
Broken bones ahoy!!!! :lol:


----------



## sid&kira

We do it, we have the proper harnesses, a scooter and a bike, and lines for 2 dogs. :thumbup:

Havent got any pics of grey doing it but have got a few of my lil Kirakins


----------



## Old Shep

Thanks for that information. I like the idea of the springer as he doesn't run ahead of me. It's quite expensive, though and I'd be gutted if I spent that much and it didn't work. Maybe I'll need to talk to Santa!


----------



## hawksport

All I can tell you is my 12 year old could bike with my big male Dobe and since I had mine a lot of people at training have bought them and all have been pleased with it.


----------



## Old Shep

I think I shall be writing to santa for sure!


----------



## Aurelia

My Rough Collie likes to run alongside my mobility scooter  She's up to 6mph at the moment, though I'm not sure I dare go full pelt.


----------



## LouJ69

Aurelia said:


> My Rough Collie likes to run alongside my mobility scooter  She's up to 6mph at the moment, though I'm not sure I dare go full pelt.


Lol, take it easy-you don't want to damage her joints going that fast! :lol:


----------



## sandymere

It's easier and cheaper to run with your dog, that way you are less likely to overdo it, if you start together you can increase together and the human jog and dog trot are about the same pace. I run around five miles with around a mile on road at beginning and end with the rest on beach or fields with the dogs free running. The road work keeps feet tight and nails short and the free running allows galloping and changes of pace and direction to develop a balanced musclo-skeletal system with opportunity to return to my side for some active rest at trotting pace. Good for man and beast.


----------



## ichliebe

I often do execise with my dog ..
Not only keep our body fit ,but also develop our friengship


----------



## Terr

For those that might need an attachment, this one works great.


----------



## shepherd mush

I hate to burst anyone's bubble here but any dog that could *pull* at all *needs* to be wearing a harness - ie one that is tailor made for them - otherwise you can do a lot of damage to your dog. I've researched this a lot and even with an x back harness designed for mushing with huskies etc, if it is slightly loose or tight then you can cause breathing and joint problems by running them. 
My dog loves his x back, and leans into it when i put it on ! 
Also, "walky dog" or bikejor attachments provide a bad pulling position for the dog's back and hips. You can buy proper gear from "Snowpawstore", "Inner Wolf" and "Culpeppers" - With the later being the best in my opinion. 
There are links on these sites for Dog Scootering, Cani - X, Skijor and Rig Running, but i think from experience _cycling with a dog attached_ is a bad idea . . . much happier on the scooter and i still help the dogs out despite their willingness to pull me now ! :thumbup: It's great fun for us all !


----------



## shepherd mush

Links - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS

For mushing gear

Home - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS

For info on scootering

Videos - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS

To see us do it !


----------



## shepherd mush

sid&kira said:


> We do it, we have the proper harnesses, a scooter and a bike, and lines for 2 dogs. :thumbup:
> 
> Havent got any pics of grey doing it but have got a few of my lil Kirakins


Yeah ! Right on ! Dog scootering for olympic status please !


----------



## G Hughes

My girlfriends collie X loves to run next to me on my bike off the lead and he will also run with you if you run bless him
My collie on the other had is not interseted in the bike and trys to run around you if you try and run with her


----------



## shepherd mush

G Hughes said:


> My girlfriends collie X loves to run next to me on my bike off the lead and he will also run with you if you run bless him
> My collie on the other had is not interseted in the bike and trys to run around you if you try and run with her


Just a thought - mushers use a neck line t connect 2 dogs so they run together - maybe this could help; or you could get 2 harnesses and clip them together . . . Careful if you try it though - they could take out pedestrians . . . 
I feel a lot safer with two dogs when they're attached to my scooter . . .


----------



## kaz_f

shepherd mush said:


> Links - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS
> 
> For mushing gear
> 
> Home - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS
> 
> For info on scootering
> 
> Videos - DOG SCOOTERING LINKS
> 
> To see us do it !


Love the vids of your dogs they look like they're having loads of fun!


----------



## shepherd mush

kaz_f said:


> Love the vids of your dogs they look like they're having loads of fun!


hehe thanks  we certainly do !


----------



## Luvdogs

Yes we had a go in the New Forest last year, the dogs loved it! they had to keep up with us for a change 
Husband takes Arch out running and on the bikes. Great fun though the first time we did it, Dexter got a little too excited and try to mouth the peddles! :lol:


----------



## jessegee

its our favourite form of walk, we love it , and take the bike on the car to lots of really nice places that are easy to ride like Virginia water lake and Bushey Park In Kingston on Thames
We also do alot of canal paths as he loves to swim

He is good on the lead too, as we tend to go on the pavement to the local parks , but we always go slowly , to save his joints and not annoy the locals!

We sometimes take the train too, with the bike, a real day out which we love, and we take the bike camping in the new forest too, so we can cover more distance on our walks , and save my feet!










jessegee


----------



## kaisa624

Virginia Water is nice  Our Holls loves to run next to the bike


----------



## perki888

Willow often comes with Meg and i on a hack ... She loves it


----------



## noushka05

we have springers for our bikes for taking individual dogs and we also do bikejoring with them


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Old Shep said:


> I wish my dog (a collie) would run at my side. He gets overexcited and starts to run round me and bit my back tyre. I've heard you can get a device to attach them to the bike. Don't know if that'd be a good idea, though.


I run a BC with a cycle, mostly off road and now also his pal a GR - 1/4 Collie. I can't run any more due to arthritis in big toe joints. I plan to use a safe cycle attachment to allow more road use, for now it's off leash & quiet cycle routes.

In a nutshell, you build up slowly and patiently, and keep it fun for the Collie, not stretching the physical capacity and managing his excitement, praising the sweet spot, gentle growly sound if he closes to nip so he distances a little.

Thorough steps I took were, habituate puppy to a cycle 9-20 weeks I guess. He was interested due to chase instinct but also because cycles often brought one or other of us. I basically just wheeled a cycle near him, slowly at first, then a touch faster. Later offlead and with long lead in grass field, when he still small, I got him happy going alongside slowly. He actually soon was quite good enough, to ride short way along a tarmac surface, LLW, slow speed. Later on, I would occasionally have him playing with a puppy frisbee in grass field and ride around, collecting and throwing, as he played. At same time, we worked on having him ignore joggers & cyclists.

Basically, whole time the trick was not to ride too fast, as that would trigger the racing and trying to head me off. I'd often use a line, so I could avoid habit of crossing in front of me, though I didn't quite succeed.

I encourage him to trot or lope a few feet away alongside me, heeling tends to cause a focus on my heels , so I slow down if he starts getting over-excited. Some days I can race him a bit, others I do need to slow down and calm him because of barking/nipping impulses. He loves playing a tug based game, with me dragging a toy behind the cycle, he's even learnt how to backhand me, so I end up having to go round him in a circle, until I have him let go 

Once he got nearly full grown and me walking him enough was becoming rather problematic, I started cycling every other day, with him offleash and me casually cycling only, until he got into the groove. One accident, I'm afraid a slow speed bump on head happened and keeps him off the front wheel; he was already enjoying (more) cycle-walks than me on foot by this stage.

We were so successful, loping & trotting, that his pal a GR X has been intro'd to cycle walks, he likes to stay clear of bicycle and doesn't have herding instincts causing him to target rotating parts or feet. He just seems to go on an auto-pilot trot if leashed by top clip harness. The GR X had been taken on offleash jogs over dirt & loose crushed stone paths already.

This week have been taking them out together, and going back with the GR X on leash to keep him clean after swim. The young dogs are actually easier to control, as we can go at a brisk trot, so they are less tempted by distractions (like rolling in poo). I stop regularly, so they can play fetch, swim, quick little obedience practice or just chill out for a calm few minutes.


----------



## shortbackandsides

i do this with my two terriers,its a great way to tire them out! poppy does have a tendancy to cross in front if im not careful,and i did run right over the top of gemma the other day,she was fine though,


----------



## WettHarvaredu

Looks pretty good exercise for dogs 
let me and my baby try


----------

